

iRobot previews ConnectR telepresence unit - bootload
http://www.makezine.com/blog/archive/2007/09/irobot_previews_connectr.html?CMP=OTC-0D6B48984890

======
altay
Is that a photo of the "ConnectR telepresence unit" or the "Looj gutter-
cleaning robot"? =)

